# great bike better part 2: FRM brakes?



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

anyone use FRM CL2 Ti brakes--they look pretty good and are at 200 grams, even less for the team version. 
I can't find much info online at all.
anyone?


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

I've heard the finish on them is of a lower caliber than the usual 0G/Record/Mavic offerings. They do seem tempting, though, as the price is right. Personally, I spent the extra $90 and picked up some M5's off ebay.
I am considering the gold versions for a 'special' bike to match the gold SL10 chain.


----------

